# 2000 Powerstroke



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I just picked up a 2000 F450 original owner 7.3L 84k miles garage kept.

Are there any upgrades or anything I should replace on truck?
I've heard of the fuel tank upgrade & also a larger relay for the glow plugs??


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Coat the oil pan with something so it doesn't rust or is slower to rust, I used por-15 because I had a few spots on mine. I would get a bigger air filter, search for Napa 6637 its an easy but effective mod. Locking hubs I would replace with warn premiums, takes about 30 minutes probably. I would do an oil change, fuel filter change etc. As for the fuel tank, that is definitely on my list, the tank is a terrible design, you have to pump very slow. I don't know if you need a larger relay, but a lot of guys like the stancor relay, it lasts longer than Ford's. Check the coolant and see if you.can smell or see any diesel in there, if so, injector cups are most likely cracked. I have put a ton of money into mine this year, and I hope it lasts. I would also consider a tranny cooler and an open exhaust. There is a lot that can go wrong but it is a great engine.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like a great find. Any pics?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Assuming it's a dump? What did you pay. stick or auto?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

air cleaner,,,exhaust,,auto trans......upgrade it.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

as was already said, 6637 air filter, dump the muffler, add a pyrometer, check the oil pan for rust, check the ball joints and tie rod ends. ball joints and tie rod ends usually need replacing between 90,000 and 120,000 miles. 
about the best deal on the 6637 can be got from Clay at riffraff diesel.:http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?
he also has great prices on just about anything else you will need or want to add.
a nice DP tuner with the 80 economy and 60 tow tunes will wake that engine up.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I just put the superchips flashpaq in my 02 350 7.3 and it was money well spent it was about $350 and came with ,fuel econamey, light towing, heavy towing, and performance. The performance option says only tow up to 6,000 lbs on a 250-350 and I think 10,000 for a 450-550. I have to say you would never think the truck could move like it does with one of these. Even the heavy towing setting is great because it tweaks the shift points to hold the gears out a little longer and a few other things. The flashpaq says it adds something like 110hp and 200 ft lbs of torque, don't quote me on the numbers but it was something like that, and you deffinatly feel it. Also deffinatly check that oil pan !!! My 02 has 50,000 miles and was garaged and I notice a some rust starting on the side of the pan a couple weeks ago . Good luck with it


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Watch out that you don't accidentally leave your chip on high boost while towing or youll fry your tranny.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Watch for oil leaks at the HPOP fittings, at the pump and the heads. If you develop an oil leak under the tk and you think its a rear main.....chances are it ain't. Theres a drain in the valley and all the oil goes there and drains onto the ground so look up top first


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking rig !!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats a hot truck, good luck with it. Does the chip box come off? Why this truck over your other one?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Dont you allready have one 7.3?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Wanna sell????? That's a sweet box with the grain sides.



.................


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

oh dont fear, it will be for sale in less then 12 months!!!!!!! haha


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

newhere;1537513 said:


> oh dont fear, it will be for sale in less then 12 months!!!!!!! haha


She's perfect, in everyway... How much? I've got a 99 350 dump with 54k on her. Needs manifilds and some other exhaust/turbo work. I'm painting her black and upgrading the rear springs and putti.g a box similar to yours on the back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EGLC;1535853 said:


> I just picked up a 2000 F450 original owner 7.3L 84k miles garage kept.
> 
> Are there any upgrades or anything I should replace on truck?
> I've heard of the fuel tank upgrade & also a larger relay for the glow plugs??


When I had my '00 I'd carry a Cam Position Sensor and a Glow Plug Relay in the glove box, On mine the Relay's would last about 60k and CPS about 90K.


----------



## 1rubbertrack (Oct 30, 2012)

If its an auto i would change the fluid and install a 6.0 tranny cooler,lowers temps by 50*,D.P Tuner with high idle and 60 tow,also replace the o-rings on the fuel filter housing. Great truckThumbs Up


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

That is one clean lookin truck


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

alldayrj;1537488 said:


> Thats a hot truck, good luck with it. Does the chip box come off? Why this truck over your other one?


The box comes off.

NEW : OLD

4x4 : 2x4
1 owner : 3 owners
12' dump : 9' dump 
Regular Cab : Crew Cab 
ZERO rust


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you sell the old one yet?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

yup it's gone


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

crank position sensor ...i didnt read all the posts but i sure hope someone mentioned it?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow thats real nice!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

suzuki0702;1538742 said:


> crank position sensor ...i didnt read all the posts but i sure hope someone mentioned it?


replace/upgrade??
what exactly is wrong with it??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They were known to go bad. There's even a recall on it. Also there should be a ecm update,,but you might have to pay for it


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I had the oasis ran by a friend of a friend. Looks like the camshaft sensor was done under recall. Only other thing done was a valve stem recall?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

EGLC;1541320 said:


> I had the oasis ran by a friend of a friend. Looks like the camshaft sensor was done under recall. Only other thing done was a valve stem recall?


CPS will more than likely continue to go. You should keep onr handy as previously suggested. I just did mine last month on a 54K 99 7.3.

Did you say what you paid for the truck? I am planning on painting mine black in the spring, pulling the motor doing manifolds a turbo and exhaust. PLus whatever else should be swapped out while the mill is out.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I paid a little more then I wanted to, but the truck is immaculate. 
Right before I went up the guy installed in a brand new starter & new floor in the body (banged up from wood being throw in. Truck never saw a plow or salt & was garage kept 72k miles of its life. The damage was $20k.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Gonna turn it into a flatbed for winter


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

is it for sale yet?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice find!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw this truck on craigslist also. Wasn't he selling it without the body for 10-12K? Congrats on the purchase thats one clean 7.3!


----------

